# Made Stands For My Stones.



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 15, 2014)

Today i made 2 stands for my japanese naturals. I found some scrap Jatoba wood (very durable wood) at work and thought it would be nice to use as stands for the stones. Not the easiest wood to work with but it was fun!







​


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 15, 2014)

Very Zen looking. This guy likes:biggrin:


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 15, 2014)

nicely done my friend, look great, the stone too hehe


----------



## Asteger (Jan 15, 2014)

Very nice stands and razor toishi, Mr M


----------



## Nmko (Jan 15, 2014)

Solid work... nice one Magnus!

What did you use for feet?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 15, 2014)

Elegant simplicity Magnus


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank's for all the comments Gentlemen

Nmko - i have put on rubber feet


----------



## Sam Cro (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello Magnus, well done on the wood work love your razor work also .


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Sam!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice, Magnus!


----------

